# cunningham wood stove



## axlerosewood (Aug 27, 2008)

Great forum, Has anyone had any experience with these stoves? http://www.tschirharts.com/cunningham.htm
Can't find a lot of info on them. Would be nice to have a window.  Huge firebox... small door?  Wondering about efficiency and any users thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 27, 2008)

An old pre-EPA design airtight stove that was originally made in the hay-day of the welding shops down in Harrisonburg, Virginia during the energy crunch of the '80s. Inefficient by today's standards and putting a porcelain finish on it is like putting lipstick on a pig.


----------



## Obadiah (Apr 27, 2012)

Actually I have owned and burned a Cunningham for over 10 yrs in my shop. True the stove is a pre EPA woodstove and does not have a EPA rating, but it is not true that this is not a clean burning effecient woodstove.
Originally the stove was designed as a wood/coal stove and was 100% radient in the way it heats. Pioneer stoves purchased the rights to build this stove and have since re-designed the Cunningham. Today the stove has Convection heating and is even better than my stove.
In no way is this stove a "PIG with Lipstick on it". The folks at Pioneer Stoves are first rate and stand behind their products. I have nothing bad I can say about them as they have always taken care of whatever problems we have incurred with their stoves in a promt and curtous manner. 
The Cunningham was not your typical 80's stove, it was revolutionary in its day and still is. The stove is fully jacketed and very unique in its construction. I have been in the Hearth Business for over 32yrs. I've seen my share of the various stoves out there, there is nothing else like it out there.
The stove has air jets in the side of the firebox similar to the way Margin Stoves constructed their Flameview firebox. The Cunningham is fully lined with firebrick and is extremely durable. It has shaker grates on the bottom of the firebox, a huge ash pan and a very large firebox.
My stove is painted black and has a Bi Metal thermostatically controlled air draft control that is handy, you can set it and it will maintain the temps in my shop within a few degrees. 
I can easily get a 24 hr burn out of my stove!  I call it my Amish Blaze King.
The new Cunningham is now very attractive and would fit nicely in any home. There is a grate on top of the stove that can lifted so you can set your pot right on top of the firebox.
Pioneer invested in the stove and it is now ULC listed to meet insurance requirements
If you live in the country and are not subject to EPA regs and your looking for a great stove that can pump out over 75,000 BTUs with little effort, but wont cook you out of the room it is in, then this is the stove for you. After 10 yrs, mine is just now broke in, I would expect another 20-30 yrs service from my Cunningham, How many stoves can you say that about.......
Obadiah's is proud to be able to offer an alternative to the typical run of the mill woodstove's to those who are looking for something more than a "pig with lipstick on"


----------



## DanCorcoran (Apr 27, 2012)

Good writeup...Cunningham should be pleased.  Sounds like a great stove.


----------



## webbie (Apr 27, 2012)

http://www.mealtimestoves.on.ca/index.php?option=com_zoo&view=category&Itemid=68

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Cunninghan_Wood_Stove


----------



## wazzu (Jun 5, 2012)

That looks like a really nice stove!! I feel like buying one now to save for the future, $1600 really??


----------



## wazzu (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey Obadiah, I used to live near you. Have you ever been to the W. Kootnai Amish store for their Friday night dinner? Its really good, I used to go fairly regular.


----------



## wazzu (Jun 16, 2012)

Does anyone have any info on how long stoves like the cunningham might actually be available with the eco nazi's running the country?


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 16, 2012)

Wanna dig it back up? I stand by my original post. $1,500 for the lipstick or not.


----------



## wazzu (Jun 17, 2012)

It might look like lipstick on a pig to you, but I think it looks like a stove that was designed for work rather than looks. I appreciate that, and the solid recommendation by Obadiah means a good deal.


----------



## Colin (Jul 4, 2012)

Cunningham stoves have a secondary combustion chamber which increases efficiency  - cleaner exhausts =eco friendly surely?? Windows sell a stove for me. Appreciating it aesthetically is the best bit. But hey, excellent stove none the less.


----------



## Obadiah (Mar 29, 2013)

*"Hey Obadiah, I used to live near you. Have you ever been to the W. Kootnai Amish store for their Friday night dinner? Its really good, I used to go fairly regular."* Yeah I did,  I used to help haul the Libby Amish up for the Amish Action. Truck load of the finest pies a fella ever laid eyes on. The WK is not what it used to be, most of the Amish have moved on.


----------

